# atlantics and pinks trip help please!



## MrFishAlot (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok guys....

Our group of guys are avid steelie and salmon chasers down state, but want to come up on two trips and chase some up offerings. one trip early for the atlantics and another one for pinks...

can you help us in any way, i am sure we have all the needed gear already but we are not familiar with these two. also any help on locations, lodging, sports shops in area would be great. I dont need to know your holes just need to get to a starting point, we can read water and arent greenies. PM me if you some semi "special" info you dont want to post. 

we are lookin at a trip soon for the atlantics so just tryin to get ready...


thanks in advance!
mrfishalot


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Go to the Soo, Canadian side go up on the wing dam walk it up and down casting for fish... pretty easy actually. Flies ,spawn, spinners, cranks...whatever.


----------



## MrFishAlot (Jan 20, 2011)

ok, so pick up a queens liscense then....got it
and what is best times we should be going?


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Make sure all the gates aren't open before heading to the Rapids. They have been flooded since the thaw


----------



## dryfly24 (Mar 18, 2009)

Someone told me yesterday that all the gates are open and they still have water coming over the top. I haven't confirmed that personally but judging from the way the river looks, I don't doubt it. If true, it's going to be quite a while before things get back to normal.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Watch for ATLs to appear here
http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php

I think the 4th is a good time to start.
Any time the Rapids are safe is a great time to fish!


----------



## MrFishAlot (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

I *think* the equivalent of five (of sixteen) gates are fully open right now. I can confirm the water is high.

Here is the link to the IJC and press releases.
http://www.ijc.org/en_/news_clips


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Rapids will be unfishable all summer long as superior is high huron and michigan are lower sonwade fishing rapids will only take place on canadian side of berm. Not good for rapids fisherman this expected to be like this at least thru august.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

You can fish on the USA side and catch Atlantics too. You can fish off the wall by the power plant or better yet from a boat. Search the forums for the hook to use at the power plant. Like posted above watch the fish cam for the Atlantics to start showing up. The same can be done for the pinks in late August and into September. The pinks are much easier to catch and will hit almost anything. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

I was just there yesterday. I heard the same thing as Ottertrapper about the gates. The main rapids are so high it is spilling over the first wall. Some of the whitewater in the rapids bumps up 2-3ft. It looks fast from up on the bridge but even faster when your standing down there. 
Wish they would at least make them fishable for a few hours of the day.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

For pinks, if you plan on hooking up to the powerhouse the best times ive had were right around September 18th. Thats when I plan on going this year again. As for what to use you can be like everyone else and use pink swedish pimples but all ive been using are Captain Jay's blade baits in "pinkish" colors. PM me if you want more details on pinks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Atlantics usually are there by July 4 and Pinks by Labor Day. We have marked schools of pinks by Mackinac Bridge by the thousands in mid August and yes we do catch them on the downriggers.


----------



## MrFishAlot (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys....someone11 pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

PM sent to you MrFishAlot!


----------



## MrFishAlot (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks gino..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Build your own power plant hook. I have this posted in my photos.


----------



## MrFishAlot (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok so I am assuming I make this to tie my boat off to something there right? Never been to the area fishing so...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.lssu.edu/arl/conditions.php


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MrFishAlot said:


> Ok so I am assuming I make this to tie my boat off to something there right? Never been to the area fishing so...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Easy to search on the St. Mary's river in this forum, here yo go. Lots of information already here.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/search.php?searchid=13954736


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

How are things looking up at the rapids, conditions getting better? Headed up at the end the month for some Atlantics. Will troll if need be. But have access to a power plant hook up.


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Ifyou plan to fish the rapids, they are virtually unfishable at the moment. The water is almost up to the top of the berm. There are a few people fishing the canadian side of the berm, but there are quite a few people in a rather small area.

If you plan to fish the american side by the power plant, you should not have a problem, although there have not been many boats tied up to the wall. The water is high but that should not be a problem.

I am up here two weeks earlier than normal because of family obligations. The fishing from the wall by the hatchery is terrible at the moment. I have only seen 6 fish swimming in 3 days of fishing and I think 2 of those were steelhead. The snaggers have not even showed up yet. 

I would wait another 2 to 3 weeks before giving it a try, unless they get some very hot weather to increase the water temperature.

Good luck when you go.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

gino said:


> Ifyou plan to fish the rapids, they are virtually unfishable at the moment. The water is almost up to the top of the berm. There are a few people fishing the canadian side of the berm, but there are quite a few people in a rather small area.
> 
> If you plan to fish the american side by the power plant, you should not have a problem, although there have not been many boats tied up to the wall. The water is high but that should not be a problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Ill for sure be fishing via a boat and on the American side. Hope conditions improve even if I have to target other species.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

MrFishAlot said:


> Ok so I am assuming I make this to tie my boat off to something there right? Never been to the area fishing so...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes, there are turbines at the powerplant that most fish, and you have to tie up to the wall to keep your boat in place. Make sure to put a spring or a type of heavy rubber bungee to keep the rope from hard tugs as it moves back and forth. Helps a lot. Here's my simple one, and a pic of what the powerhouse looks like where they hook up.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.9and10news.com/story/258...er-levels-force-soo-locks-outflow-to-increase

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Any updates on the conditions of the powerhouse. Should I bother trying to fish it, or make plans to troll Detour?


----------

